# Gouramis in a sorority?



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

How about it? I am looking into setting up a ten gallon sorority and I was hoping to maybe put a dwarf gourami or two in with the girls... is that a bad idea?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's a bad idea in such a small space. Gourami's are also antabantoids like Betta's they breathe air so they would be sharing the same space.

Also for a sorority to work, you need to have 5-6+ girls in there, otherwise you're going to end up with one or two dead girls.

If it were a 30+ tank, I might consider ONE DG but only if there's enough plants and when I say that, I mean it needs to be a jungle in there lol Otherwise, no, I would no risk it


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Two girls is not a sorority; its a pair. Different anabantoids should not be kept together.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Two girls is not a sorority; its a pair. Different anabantoids should not be kept together.


I never said it was only two girls? I am planning on having at least 5...

Alright, no dwarf gouramis. Thanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my bad, looks like you said "...maybe put a dwarf gourami in with the two girls..."

I realized that I switched them around, sorry! Either way you do want the maximum amount of girls in there to make it work. And if you've got other fish in there, that means less girls. So yeah, no DG, sorry


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

BAD IDEA. I tried it just last week in my 55 gallon tank. The gourami harassed my female bettas, especially two of them, so that they had stress stripes all the time and all but two of the bettas were constantly hiding. The dwarf gourami wasn't violent to them, but kept following them around and touching them with its feelers. It was really funny at first until he wouldn't leave them alone and I saw that they were getting stressed. I had to bring the gourami back to the store. After he was gone all the bettas came out of hiding and were swimming around normally again.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh my bad, looks like you said "...maybe put a dwarf gourami in with the two girls..."
> 
> I realized that I switched them around, sorry! Either way you do want the maximum amount of girls in there to make it work. And if you've got other fish in there, that means less girls. So yeah, no DG, sorry


No big, I do stuff like that all the time.  I'm actually planning on having 7-8 girls now that I've done my research. I am buying the tank tomorrow and then I'm gonna have to find a home for it in my room so that I can get it set up and cycling before I go to find my girls.

Sorry if I seemed annoyed, I have had a lot of people snapping at me on this forum lately and it gets really old. I realize now we both just misunderstood one another. 



OrangeAugust said:


> BAD IDEA. I tried it just last week in my 55 gallon tank. The gourami harassed my female bettas, especially two of them, so that they had stress stripes all the time and all but two of the bettas were constantly hiding. The dwarf gourami wasn't violent to them, but kept following them around and touching them with its feelers. It was really funny at first until he wouldn't leave them alone and I saw that they were getting stressed. I had to bring the gourami back to the store. After he was gone all the bettas came out of hiding and were swimming around normally again.


Heh, sounds like the girls were not amused by the DG getting touchy-feely with them. No dwarf gourami for my sorority, then!  I'll get a pair for my 20g community and be a happy girl.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No worries! I understand totally. Chatting on the web can be hard just because you can't get the feeling behind it usually and either missread or it will seem like there's a bit attitude or the person is being rude. I completely understand that and have been mistaken myself  I generally try to say on everyone's good side lol but I know we all have our days ^_^

A pair would be great for the 20g! Although, are you planning two males? Just make sure there is enough plants in there so they can stake out their own territories. It's also extremely hard to find females for your DG's because most of them have been given hormones to make them males because the males sell >.<

But good luck with that! It should be a great tank and I do love DG's :-D I'm thinking about getting one for my 29 when it get's setup ^_^


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

DG should be kept in sexed pairs anyway and the 20g is enough for a pair.


----------

